# Eibach's installed



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

Finally deleted my "allroad look" S6







, the Konis with the stock springs were just a bit lifted.
Before: 
























After:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Eibach's installed (Harold)*

Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ursquattro (Jun 28, 2007)

where did you get that big ol' brake kit, BTW car looks great


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (ursquattro)*

Thanks, sourced the parts for the (Big Brake Kit) BBK myself. RS2 caliper brackets, bolts from Germany, rotors, pads, ss lines etc from online stores, calipers from a local Porsche dealership (knew someone).


----------



## r33fgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Eibach's installed (Harold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_










is it me or it seems higher in the front ??
it may be just the picture...


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Eibach's installed (r33fgirl)*

Partly the picture as the driveway is sloped a little, but yes there is a 10mm difference in ride height, front to rear. Not enough that I will worry about it too much.


----------

